# Morgans Sanitize



## redunderthebed (3/6/10)

I like the idea of just doing it on the brew day and not using lots of water to do it. But i'm a bit iffy on how the hell am i meant to sanitize a 25lt tub without it being almost as much as a pain in the arse as doing it with coopers sanitizer.

Any suggestions?

Cheers
Adam


----------



## daemon (3/6/10)

You don't have to completely soak the fermenter, all you need to do is ensure the sanitiser touches all the surfaces. I normally have a 500ml spray bottle and spray everything with a fine mist, then tip some in and swirl + rotate the fermenter. I'm not sure what the Morgans stuff is like, but many other sanitisers only require 20-30 seconds contact time.

The other important thing is to ensure it's spotlessly clean first. This is just as and if not more important than sanitising itself. Once I've finished a brew I lightly scrub (non-scratch scrubber) out the fermenter then fill with water and nappisan. I'll also throw in any bottles, hoses and other containers to soak as well, then leave for 2-3 days. All I need to do then is rinse everything and let it dry.


----------



## WSC (3/6/10)

I used morgans for a while but am a recent convert to Starsan, morgans is very expensive. Swap to starsan and you use 1.5ml per litre, you only need to coat the surface not soak


----------



## MHB (3/6/10)

I trust the Peroxide based sanitisers to be no rinse is Starsan?

MHB


----------



## Thirsty Boy (3/6/10)

Its certainly marketed as no-rinse. I use it as such and its been a very good product in my experience.


----------



## MHB (3/6/10)

People say the same about Percarbonate but that breaks down into Sodium Carbonate, and Iodphos made of nitric acid and Iodine, thats three things I wont be leaving any of in my beer.

Peroxide leaves water and O2, Im happy with that.

Dont know much about Starsan hence the question, whats in it, what residue does it leave?

MHB


----------



## WSC (3/6/10)

MHB said:


> People say the same about Percarbonate but that breaks down into Sodium Carbonate, and Iodphos made of nitric acid and Iodine, that's three things I won't be leaving any of in my beer.
> 
> Peroxide leaves water and O2, I'm happy with that.
> 
> ...



Not sure about the answer but here is the msds;
http://www.fivestarchemicals.com/products.asp?id=1

Lots of other people use it but yeah like you if it leaves extra chemicals in the beer it is not that great, I'm no chemist, so would like to see what those more qualified think.


----------



## Hatchy (4/6/10)

I use starsan, I used to use sod met so anything is a step up from there. I probably use 3 - 4L of starsan solution to sanitise a fermenter, I leave it standing up for a couple of minutes to get the bottom & then lie it in it's side for a couple of minutes, turn it through 90 degrees 3 times so all of the side gets the contact time & then leave it upside down for a couple of minutes so the lid gets the contact time. As Daemon said, if the fermenter isn't clean then yr wetting it, not sanitising it.


----------



## svyturys (4/6/10)

On bottling day I hose out the yeast cake and then clean the fermenter with a few litres of hot water and a chux super wipe, making sure all residue is removed. Then a day or so outside in the sun. On brewday I wipe out with hot water and sterile superwipe, (2 minutes in a microwave does the trick), check for any residue again and then spray with morgan's sanitise. Let it drain on a clean teatowel till it's ready to fill. 
Cheers


----------



## Sammus (4/6/10)

wow you guys go to more effort than is needed imo  I use whatever is in arms reach (I went through a sanitizer testing phase, have morgans, iodophor, starsan and grumpys one shot) pour about 500ml into the fermenter with the airlock and shake it around - basically hold it sideways and swirl it a bit, then pour it out and chuck beer in.

AFAIK starsan and grumpy's are both phosphoric acid based.


----------



## Rodolphe01 (4/6/10)

As already described, make up about 1 litre of sanitiser solution and shake it around in the fermenter. Also once your morgans stuff is all gone get some iodophor or starsan, it is at least 10 times cheaper (including shipping).


----------



## earle (4/6/10)

Do people use Starsan as a no-rinse bottle wash as well?

Cheers


----------



## Pennywise (4/6/10)

Yep, I have. Although I try not to let it foam too much so the bottle filling process isn't too messy


----------



## WSC (4/6/10)

earle said:


> Do people use Starsan as a no-rinse bottle wash as well?
> 
> Cheers



I haven't yet but I plan to. I will see how it goes in the bottle washer thingo I have on top of the bottle tree.


----------



## Pennywise (4/6/10)

WSC said:


> I haven't yet but I plan to. I will see how it goes in the bottle washer thingo I have on top of the bottle tree.




It doesn't go too bad it those bottle washer thingy's, you'll end up with a bit of foam spewing out of the bottle once the bottle is nearly full. When I've used mine I just try not to push down on the bottle too quickly to reduce some of the foaming. Ok if you don't mind a bit of a mess


----------



## redunderthebed (4/6/10)

Got the sanitize for about $4.50 from home hardware and 2 liters of demineralised water for $1.40 all set up


----------



## DU99 (8/6/10)

brew shop i use told me use napisan..works fine


----------



## Pennywise (8/6/10)

DU99 said:


> brew shop i use told me use napisan..works fine




Napisan is perfectly fine for cleaning, it doesn't sanitise though.

Edit: Good to see another brewer out this way


----------



## DU99 (13/6/10)

what dosing rate do you use the napisan


----------



## unrealtb (29/8/11)

where can i get starsan from?


----------



## daemon (29/8/11)

From Craftbrewer: http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/default.asp?CID=104


----------



## Nedasaurus1 (5/2/13)

hiyas does anyone know the shelf life of the Morgans Sanitize once its mixed? cheers Ned


----------



## sp0rk (5/2/13)

i use it until it's gone...
a bottle usually lasts me between 3-6 months depending on how much i'm brewing


----------



## Ross (5/2/13)

Nedasaurus1 said:


> hiyas does anyone know the shelf life of the Morgans Sanitize once its mixed? cheers Ned


If you use deionised/distilled water it will last pretty well indefinately. If you use regular tap water, just make up enough for the job in hand, as it wont last any time at all.

Cheers Ross


----------



## Bribie G (5/2/13)

seeing as thread has been revived, what's the shelf life of diluted *Starsan?* I always have a spray trigger bottle of the dilute stuff for nuking hoses, fermenters, counter tops etc just made up with tap water but it often takes a few weeks to use up the spray bottle.


----------



## Florian (5/2/13)

Bribie, seeing you have access to RO water I'd use that instead of tap water.


----------



## Nedasaurus1 (10/2/13)

thanks for the replies..im lucky i just use rainwater filtered.....i will switch to starsan in a few weeks after i use up the morgans sanitise,cheers Ned


----------

